# Commercial Lot Need Help Bidding? Picture & Measurements



## justin9978f (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a commercial parking lot that is requiring a per push estimate. There is no salting needed or any sidewalks to do its just a stright lot that needs to be plowed. I know I need to charge more for different amounts of snow but i am lookig for a bid based on 2 inches of snow. I have a F-350 with a western wideout that will be doing this job the dimesions for this plow are 7′ 2″ retracted, 9′ expanded, 7′ 11″ scoop. The total amount of concreate is 81,000 sg ft. Does anyone have a calculator out there based on the plow and square feet? I need to determine the time this is gonna take and i was thinking $85 an hour for the truck? Thanks for helping.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd say 1.5hrs


----------



## justin9978f (Oct 13, 2011)

So does $85 an hour sound right or $75? I was thinking $112 a push does that sound competative?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Summer pricing.250.00 per push


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm gunna take a guess 1 hour and 45 min at 105 an hour. Im just a rookie though, so I dont know.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1472356 said:


> Summer pricing.250.00 per push


What he said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

did you buy the small wideout.....its 8 ft in and 10 ft out


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why no salt? Not worth it. Pass.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1472381 said:


> did you buy the small wideout.....its 8 ft in and 10 ft out


I think he put the width at angle


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember gas and diesel prices going up every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I also agree about an hour and a half to two hours per push...


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Two Hours, depending on how fast and how god awful bad you want it to look after your done. then an 1.5hr.... if you haven’t started you should start tracking youron time how long it takes you to plow similar lots then you can start making better ideas on how lots about the same size will take you to get them done., as longae29 said I would pass if you’re not at least salting or doing the sidewalks. those two services are the money in this industry anymore is!!)


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

$350 per push because of no salting


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

No salt? who covers the liability for slip and fall.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

$175-$185 a push, you have sidewalks, fair amount of curbs, and not much room to push too.


----------



## Nutz4Plowing (Apr 24, 2012)

I would say 1.75 hrs and would definately question as to why no salt. Who will be liable for slip/fall. Plus your name will be attached to it. Consider event during customers in the lot and having to touch things up on a separate trip. Look out for you and not their pocketbook. Possibly have them sign waiver for surface conditions after snow is removed and let them be liable.


----------

